# hydrated lime



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but...

A friend and me are trying to get back into leather braiding. Back home we would get a horse rawhide and use hydrated lime to take the hair off, then cut strings and braid things (mostly "cowboy stuff").

I got a deer hide here and I am wondering where I could get hydrated lime to take all the hair off and see if we can cut something to braid from it. Any ideas?

thanks!
JP


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

here ya go

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/search.php?q=hydrated+lime


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Taxidermist said:


> here ya go
> 
> http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/search.php?q=hydrated+lime


Thank you so much, Taxidermist!

JP


----------

